

Twitter Begins Wide Launch Of New Profile Design - i0exception
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/08/twitter-begins-wide-launch-of-new-profile-design-featuring-best-and-pinned-tweets/

======
cliveowen
Apparently Facebook copied Twitter's mobile app design and they responded by
copying their website.

